# 2002 Jetta 2.0 wagon, oil recommendation



## Joetasker (Oct 7, 2011)

Just bought a 2002 jetta gl With 113,000 miles
On it. Wanted to change oil and I believe it has some junk oil in it. Should I go synthetic? Anyone have any input, thanks!


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Regular dino oil at 5k miles. High-Miles oils are good too. 2.0 is easy on oil.


----------

